# Just bought a TC Omega 45 cal



## shdw633 (Aug 9, 2015)

First off I have read all the negatives about the 45 caliber muzzleloader; however, I hunt a large open field in Michigan every year and wanted a flatter shooting muzzleloader than my Knight 50 cal.  Something to get out there 150 yards with a little more consistency.  That being said I am now wondering what sabots and load I should use.  I like the Barnes sabots but again I am looking for something to get out there so I am open to suggestions as I have never owned a 45 cal muzzleloader.  Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BarnesAddict (Aug 10, 2015)

There's nothing wrong with a .45 and actually, the 45cal rifles have been winning most of the long range in-line competitions for the last couple years.
There's also a number of ....different.... things as far as bullets go.  Many shooting 45's today don't use sabots, but rather shoot with felt wads under the bullet.  It does require sizing bullets in most cases for each specific rifle barrel.

I would suggest you look over this site:  http://www.smokelessmz.com/bullets.html

Give them a call.  They are very helpful.  My personal choice would be the 195gr Barnes Expanders.


----------



## shdw633 (Aug 10, 2015)

BarnesAddict said:


> There's nothing wrong with a .45 and actually, the 45cal rifles have been winning most of the long range in-line competitions for the last couple years.
> There's also a number of ....different.... things as far as bullets go.  Many shooting 45's today don't use sabots, but rather shoot with felt wads under the bullet.  It does require sizing bullets in most cases for each specific rifle barrel.
> 
> I would suggest you look over this site:  http://www.smokelessmz.com/bullets.html
> ...



Thank you!!


----------



## watermedic (Aug 10, 2015)

I own one and have taken a few deer with it. I just use powerbelts and 100 grains of pyrodex with great results.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Aug 10, 2015)

MMP sabots website has sabots and recommends sabot/bullet combos for all
calibers..


----------

